# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  ترفند هایی در جاوا

## zehs_sha

*ترفند هایی جهت کار فونت ها
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=50127
*

--------------------
*ترفند هایی جهت کار با JNI*

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=49102
--------------------

*ترفند استفاده کردن از کدهای HTML  در کتابخانه Swing  در جاوا

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=46661


**ترفند نمایش منوی سایه دار
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=53479

*

----------

